# 1965 GTO wheel and tire upgrade



## wkidgto (Sep 30, 2017)

My 1965 GTO currently has 14x6 factory wheels with 775x14 bias ply red line tires. I would like to upgrade to slightly larger radial tires, what is the maximum size which will fit on the 14x6 wheel or should I also consider a 15 size wheel and tire package? Would like to maintain the cars stock appearance!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

A 775/14 is the same size as today's 205/75R14 which is 8" wide and is 26.2 inches tall, a 215/75r14 is 8.46" wide and is 26.7" tall, for larger tires I would suggest going to a 15X7 for the front and 15x8 for the rear, possible size for the front tires could be 225/65r15 which is 8.85" wide and 26.5" tall, possible sizes on the rear tires could be 245/65R15 which are 9.6" wide and are 27.5 inches tall.

New radial red line tires are available from a few manufactures,


----------

